# British Philharmonic Orchestra at the Tower Festival - NEW SHOW



## Tower Festival

CLASSICAL EXTRAVAGANZA
BRITISH PHILHARMONIC ORCHESTRA PRESENTS 
A GALA EVENING OF POPULAR CLASSICS

On the 18th September the British Philharmonic Orchestra will be performing a gala evening of popular classics at the Tower Festival including Tchaikovsky Capriccio Italien, Handel Water Music Suite, Rossini William Tell Overture, Verdi Sempre Libre from La Traviata (with special guest Natasha Marsh), Grieg Piano Concerto (with special guest Nigel Hutchison), Walton Crown Imperial and Johann Strauss Blue Danube Waltz plus many more favourites. The evening is conducted by Anthony Gabriele.

The blend of stunning surroundings in the heart of London, world class performances and quality food and drink is an experience not to be missed!

www.towerfestival.com / 0844 847 2519


----------

